# Show Off Your Collars



## harry2110 (Oct 16, 2008)

This is the thread to show off what collars you have.

This is mine


----------



## Takun (Oct 16, 2008)

The collared cheetah raccoon >.> <.<.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 16, 2008)

This is the one I wore today. It's my second favorite one of three that I own.






It's red....and scale like!


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 16, 2008)

I love these especially in that color. Wing-tip collars makes me happy, and yes I went there.


----------



## Devilot (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm planning to get a collar soon^^ I've always wanted to, ever since about 13. Any suggestions on places? I figured i'd ask here^^ since you guys already have your collars <3


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 16, 2008)

Devilot said:


> I'm planning to get a collar soon^^ I've always wanted to, ever since about 13. Any suggestions on places? I figured i'd ask here^^ since you guys already have your collars <3


May I suggest FA advertiser, the Collar Factory?  You can get collars and more custom-made.


----------



## Takun (Oct 16, 2008)

Devilot said:


> I'm planning to get a collar soon^^ I've always wanted to, ever since about 13. Any suggestions on places? I figured i'd ask here^^ since you guys already have your collars <3



Depending on what you want and how you want to pay for it there are lots of places.  Mines just from Kmart for $5.  Best $5 spent ever.




Dragoneer said:


> May I suggest FA advertiser, the Collar Factory?  You can get collars and more custom-made.



Oh you =3


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 16, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Oh you =3


I got a collar from there. They do really good work.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 16, 2008)

mine was 10 off of football fanatics since its a NCAA licensed team on it.


----------



## Takun (Oct 16, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I got a collar from there. They do really good work.



I don't doubt it^^

I just didn't have the time or money and I didn't care for anything fancy.  Simple leather was good enough for me.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't have a collar...

they kind of weird me out


----------



## Chex (Oct 16, 2008)

I had a collar a long while ago that I got at Hot Topic, and I liked it, but it fell apart quite easily.

Then, I went to Petco and got a real collar, and had two tags, one with 'Chex' and one with the name of one of my other characters on it. I love this collar. It's nice, and comfortable. I think I paid... $20 for it?


----------



## Devilot (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the great suggestions <3


----------



## thedarkwolfzearoth (Oct 16, 2008)

My one and only collar.  I found the collar in a drawer in my parents basement and claimed it as mine ^_^


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 16, 2008)

walmart lmao


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 17, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I got a collar from there. They do really good work.


Same here~ ^_^


----------



## Chex (Oct 17, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Same here~ ^_^



.... I want to pet your stomach.


----------



## Cheshire_Wolfie (Oct 17, 2008)

View attachment 6418

yup thats mine doesnt have a tag yet and i ned to get a better camera :C


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 17, 2008)

I made my collar...(will post pics later) from old Tripp pants chains and straps. My collar is spiked and the leash is a chain ending in a loop of fabric with spikes on it.


----------



## xiath (Oct 17, 2008)

here is my collar from the wonderful world of walmart...






Once I get the time to go to the leather supply store I will make myself a leather collar.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Oct 17, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Same here~ ^_^



Wow you are hot. <_< Don't mean to sound creepy ;P *Mew*


----------



## Kiyosh (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't have the tags engraved yet, but I liked this design. ^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 17, 2008)

Pwncakesfury said:


> Wow you are hot. <_< Don't mean to sound creepy ;P *Mew*


^///^ Im flattered.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 17, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> I made my collar...(will post pics later) from old Tripp pants chains and straps. My collar is spiked and the leash is a chain ending in a loop of fabric with spikes on it.





K got pics now


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 17, 2008)

Older pic, but it works.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 17, 2008)

Sadly I don't have one...yet.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Oct 17, 2008)

would a collar fit a horse? x3


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 17, 2008)

Ayup. I like it.

That's pokemon leafgreen you see!


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 17, 2008)

SuperSwede88 said:


> would a collar fit a horse? x3



Yep, I've seen one on a friend's.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 17, 2008)

I had one  but I had to use it for my dogs one day and it got dirty, chewed on, and pretty much thrashed so now I dont wear it anymore. I wish i had a pic of it. It was a cheap nylon one with metallic buckle. I saw these really cute ones made of leather with spikes on them at my local feed store but they cost about 40$ for a medium sized one.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 17, 2008)

Mine's a tough leather (I had to drive a nail through it to get an extra hole on it) and it only cost me 9 bux. It's very comfortable too.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 17, 2008)

mine is also a nylon one.  It was only 10 at online college team shop.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 18, 2008)

My bitgag is my collar when I'm not using it :3


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 20, 2008)

no pics of mine yet husband has to get a  cord for the digital camera


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Oct 20, 2008)

Geeze I Have Leik 50, So I'll Have To Take A Pic Of One, I Love To Wear PVC Vinyl Collars But Will Wear Leather Or Other Types Of Collars.
I'm very Pretty In My Collars!


----------



## Lukar (Oct 20, 2008)

Sadly, I don't have a collar. T.T


----------



## Nargle (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a green ribbon with a small jingle bell on it =3 Good enough for me!

It's sorta like what this dog has:







Minus the antlers and dog, of course!


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 20, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> May I suggest FA advertiser, the Collar Factory?  You can get collars and more custom-made.




Oh I'm in trouble now....just ordered a "Bad Otter" collar.  Thanks for the tip Dragoneer.


----------



## Lophae (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's my collar from CollarFactory I really recommend them, their collars and cuffs (and now belts) are great quality and they have awesome customer service (if you have an idea that's not offered in the customizer just email them and they'll try to make it work). Of course there's a price with the stuff but it's worth it, since the collar will last you for years.






Sorry I don't have a decent picture (one that I like) of me wearing it. I don't wear it because I'm a furry though, I just like it (and it's different from regular necklaces, plus it makes people stare which is fun).


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 21, 2008)

Behold! You can just about see it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmm, how many of you have worn both leather collars and nylon collars? Which did you find more comfortable?


----------



## DHZCortez (Oct 21, 2008)

I myself don't wear a collar, but my servant has a black leather collar with diamond stubbs embroided all around it, and a single charm (a small pawprint studded with gems).


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 21, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:


> K got pics now


 
cute collar Shiba ^^
now mine is a leather collar with military dog tags, well one since im having a hard time finding ther second one. will have to load a picture with the tags on the collar later.


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 21, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hmm, how many of you have worn both leather collars and nylon collars? Which did you find more comfortable?


 
 and to answer you on that, i personally thing the leather collar feels better on my neck.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 22, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hmm, how many of you have worn both leather collars and nylon collars? Which did you find more comfortable?


 
Absolutely leather. I've had the same collar for...*counts on fingers*...about 5-6 years now, I never take it off (so it's seen a lot of exposure, considering my lifestyle) except for a couple times a year to clean it with saddle soap and conditioner, and it's still soft, pliable, and in perfect shape.  My first leather collar I kept for ~2 years, but when I alternated it for my current one it was a style issue, not a longevity issue (I opted for a looser fit so I could hide it beneath my shirt when it was inappropriate for it to be seen, since I do wear it 24/7 and a collar isn't always socialy acceptable in polite/professional company).

I wore a nylon collar for a couple weeks at first and even though it was a pricey piece, it still started to fray and get coarse against my skin. If you're planning on using it full-time rather than just as an occasional fashion accessory, leather is the only way to go, especially if you live an active lifestyle. I'm in the dirt and the water all the time, so any other material degrades far too quickly for me.

Mine's just a simple dog collar with a bone-shaped ID tag and a rabies vac tag (it amuses me), but I'll dig for a photo later anyway. >>


----------



## malis (Oct 23, 2008)

I want to get a collar like this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1307811/ Like, with the huge bell in that style. All I seem to see are cow bells or really small bells in that style. And I kind or want the height of the collar to be bigger. Dunno where I would find something like this though. :/


----------



## malis (Nov 15, 2008)

Got mah collar. :3






And yes, I work at the CVS lol.

Got the collar from Collar Factory and the bell from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2008)

i dont get why people think this looks weird... looks just like some kind of necklace to me. just the material is different.
you all look neat btw^^


----------



## hijimete (Nov 15, 2008)

My collar is black leather with a sliver o-ring that hangs from a sliver 
d-ring on it.

I got it from a s&m stand that was in a porn shop I went to.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 15, 2008)

Holy crap. *digs through desk* I haven't taken a photo of myself in about a year....Let me see...
Ahh, here we go! This one was taken about a year ago (when I was a little bit overweight. ROTC took care of that!)
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e75/Halofreak2099/DSCF0740.jpg
I bought that collar the previous year for halloween. And I just kept it.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Nov 15, 2008)

in response to the leather vs nylon, ive had that red/black/white collar for about 5 years now its still fine and very comfortable :3 i tried leather but my skin is sensitive to almost all metals so it fails :< and theyre kinda annoying to take off and put on.


----------



## Takun (Nov 15, 2008)

I find my leather one extremely comfortable.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 15, 2008)

Damn it, must buy one...maybe spiked and black would work, cliched, but nice. ^_^


----------



## bozzles (Nov 15, 2008)

Simple nylon collar with a jingly bell...


----------



## harry2110 (Nov 15, 2008)

DrakonicKnight said:


> in response to the leather vs nylon, ive had that red/black/white collar for about 5 years now its still fine and very comfortable :3 i tried leather but my skin is sensitive to almost all metals so it fails :< and theyre kinda annoying to take off and put on.



I love the I didnt do it one.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 17, 2008)

I wore my collar and tail in public today. Fun times. No bad rep yet!


----------



## harry2110 (Nov 17, 2008)

I havent had a chance yet but will all the time next year when i move to Indianapolis.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 17, 2008)

Hehe, more funny Nargle adventures =3

So I was chilling with my boyfriend, and I asked him "Do you think it would be weird if I wore a dog collar?" (Because I found a really spiffin' green leather one on Petsmart.com, because sometimes I just check out the merchandise for fun >.>)

He made a C with his fingers to express that it would be a little weird, so I said, "That's your polite answer, what's your real opinion?"

So then he said, "Yeah, it would be really weird. Like.. REALLY weird."

So I ask him, "Wait, a collar would be weird, but wearing a big dog tail in public is okay?"

"Yeah, well, that's not as weird.. because that's _you_..."

"It'd be me if I wore the collar."

"Still, it's just weirder"


XD I'm so confused. So tails are more socially acceptable then collars...? Lol!


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 17, 2008)

Nargle said:


> So tails are more socially acceptable then collars...? Lol!



Different contexts for different people I guess.  Back in the '70, the only ones wearing collars were Anarchists.  Although, Landon never wore one and Vicious wore a chain and lock.  Fast forward 30 years, and you've got punk, BSDM, gay, leather fetish, bikers and furs all wearing collars.  The message gets a little androgynous.

I still think they are cool, and have one on order.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 17, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> you've got *punk, BSDM, gay, leather fetish, bikers* and furs all wearing collars.



I don't think me, being a peppy, bubbly young lady wearing bright, happy clothing and a cute light green leather collar with a silver jingle bell will get mistaken for any of those but furry XD


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 18, 2008)

EPIC WIN!! My collar cost zilch, recycled an old belt shit quality but i had no money,but the tag cost Â£7 quid!! ($10 approx for you yanks)

 getting matching collar to my mate soon..


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's me wearing mine on school.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is one I have worn a couple of time, I don't really like it that much too big for my liking :-?.






if I can find one a bit tighter and more colorful, I would ware one more.


----------



## harry2110 (Nov 30, 2008)

I bought too big of one too.  I might order a smaller size when I ghet the money.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 30, 2008)

NinjaWolf041 said:


> I don't really like it that much too big for my liking :-?.



too big for you.....but not to big for a fursuite character....


----------



## Nylak (Nov 30, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I don't think me, being a peppy, bubbly young lady wearing bright, happy clothing and a cute light green leather collar with a silver jingle bell will get mistaken for any of those but furry XD


 
I've had that problem.  XD  I mean, I originally got/wore my collar as a symbol for BDSM with my dominant partner, but considering I'm, well, not the type, everyone assumed I was a furry.  It made me raaaage.  XD  Now obviously I don't care.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> you've got [...] gay



I did not realize that wearing collars is also a gay thing.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Dec 1, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> too big for you.....but not to big for a fursuite character....



I has no fursuit.... yet at least maybe in the next year or two though.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 1, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I did not realize that wearing collars is also a gay thing.



That was my point....everyone is wearing collars these days.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 22, 2008)

Gee, I wear mine everyday, everywhere. It's pretty fun, 'cause people ask me "What the hell are you doing with that?". And I answer, "What? Do you like it? I dunno if it fits me..." XP


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I wore my collar and tail in public today. Fun times. No bad rep yet!


 

pix please.  would love to see a sample of your tails work.  I need one and I am finding I can not sew worth a damn.


----------



## harry2110 (Jan 16, 2009)

Im looking for another one of my college(IUPUI) instead of Kentucky but cant seem to find any. Anyone know of any shops online that might sell it.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 16, 2009)

Yup. I have a purple collar though I don't wear it much anymore.


----------



## Tazzin (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't have access to a digital camera at this point, but I do have 2 plain nylon collars from dollar general (red and blue), a blue camo nylon collar from wal-mart, and the top one of these. I also just ordered a collar from Collar Factory.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 16, 2009)

i have a black one. i would put a picture but i have no way of doing so.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 16, 2009)

I've got a collar factory one. I'll look for a picture somewhere - don't know if I have one.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 16, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Same here~ ^_^



Om my god, those muscles.. 
you work out or something?


----------

